# How do you Exit out of menus?



## CallMeBob (Jun 15, 2005)

Please help me here. I haven't had a TiVo for a few years, since I left D*. On that remote, which I still have, there was an exit button that closed out of any menus. On the Premiere, if I am watching a recording and I go into the menus, there is no way to easily exit back to the recording. I have to go to My Shows and then to the recording and then to Resume Viewing. The only other way to leave the menus is to press Live TV, but that just takes me to Live TV. I tried the exit button off my old D* remote, but that just locked up the whole box and forced a reboot. Any help?


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

In TiVo Premiere: Press ZOOM when you are in the HD menus watching the recording in the video window in the corner. It will zoom the recording to full screen.


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

TiVoMargret said:


> In TiVo Premiere: Press ZOOM when you are in the HD menus watching the recording in the video window in the corner. It will zoom the recording to full screen.


The ZOOM functionality only seems to work on Live TV.. not on a show that's been recorded. If you are in a show from My Shows and you go back to the menus you exit the recording entirely and the corner video window only shows Live TV. Is this the intended behavior? or is that being fixed in a future update?

KC


----------



## CallMeBob (Jun 15, 2005)

SafariKC said:


> The ZOOM functionality only seems to work on Live TV.. not on a show that's been recorded. If you are in a show from My Shows and you go back to the menus you exit the recording entirely and the corner video window only shows Live TV. Is this the intended behavior? or is that being fixed in a future update?
> 
> KC


When I go to the menus my recording still plays, but when I hit ZOOM, it acts just like hitting Live TV.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can always use the left arrow to go back to the previous menu.


----------



## CallMeBob (Jun 15, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> You can always use the left arrow to go back to the previous menu.


Nope. Not from the HD Tivo Central. Don't know about the old interface, but I'm not interested in using the old interface.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The only way to get back to a recorded show is to go through Now Playing.

For example: you are watching a recorded show and accidently hit Live TV which threw you to Live TV, press the left arrow and it takes you back to the previous menu item (after clearing the onscreen display), then select resume playing.


----------



## CallMeBob (Jun 15, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> The only way to get back to a recorded show is to go through Now Playing.
> 
> For example: you are watching a recorded show and accidently hit Live TV which threw you to Live TV, press the left arrow and it takes you back to the previous menu item (after clearing the onscreen display), then select resume playing.


You're missing the problem.

Let's say that I record the local news. And I decide to go and watch it a couple hours later. I go to My Shows, select it and play. So far, no problems. Now let's suppose that I want to go back to the TiVo Central and search for another show, while still watching the recording of the news. I hit the TiVo button and do what I need to do. When done, I want to return to the news which is still playing in the window in the corner. If I hit LIVE TV, the TiVo goes to whatever is playing live, obviously. If I hit ZOOM, the TiVo goes to whatever is playing live, same as hitting LIVE TV. The only way for me to return to the recording that I'm playing is to go to My Shows, find the program, hit select, go to Resume Play and select that. Not very intuitive if you ask me. There should be one button, such as an EXIT button that just leaves the menus for whatever is playing, Live or Recorded.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

SafariKC said:


> The ZOOM functionality only seems to work on Live TV.. not on a show that's been recorded. If you are in a show from My Shows and you go back to the menus you exit the recording entirely and the corner video window only shows Live TV. Is this the intended behavior? or is that being fixed in a future update?


If ZOOM doesn't switch to full screen display of recordings shown in the video window, it should in the next software update. The software made available to reviewers already does that.


----------



## CallMeBob (Jun 15, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> If ZOOM doesn't switch to full screen display of recordings shown in the video window, it should in the next software update. The software made available to reviewers already does that.


Been playing with it a bit more. It is hit or miss. For every time it works, it seems that there are two times where it just goes to live TV. Very frustrating.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

CallMeBob said:


> Been playing with it a bit more. It is hit or miss. For every time it works, it seems that there are two times where it just goes to live TV. Very frustrating.


Behavior might be more erratic because your Premiere is still indexing guide data in the background. See if the problem persists in another 24 hours.


----------



## bobbythegeek (Dec 23, 2004)

If you're watching a recording and press left, you are back in the menus with the recording in the video window. You can pause replay of the recording if you want to save it for the big screen. You can diddle in the HD menus all day. When you want to return to the recording, press Zoom from any HD screen. If the recording was paused, press play or pause to start playing again.

Once you press TiVo, Premiere forgets what recording you were watching.


----------



## londawg (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the post. Who would've thought that "Zoom" would equal "Exit". This was my pet peeve until I decided to search here, now I'm a happy camper!

Thx
Lon


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

As a new TiVo (Roamio) user thank you! Live TV is what I used on the Hopper but found out that didn't work here.


----------



## TomHuffman (Jun 3, 2015)

The Zoom button works, but this is wildly counter intuitive. This problem is caused by the simple fact that the remote has no Exit button. It also has no Stop button to stop playing recorded content before it completes.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Another way to exit the menus is to press the Guide button (which switches over to the Guide), then press Guide again which dumps you back to live TV or whatever recording you were watching before you went into the menu. 

This is a handy workaround if someone is using a universal remote that does not have a Tivo Zoom button.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TomHuffman said:


> It also has no Stop button to stop playing recorded content before it completes.


You just press left on the D-pad.

Although if you have a universal remote there is a stop command. They use to have stop buttons on the old DVD combo units and the code still works on modern TiVos.


----------



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

Any chances TiVo could fix this problem by assigning the functionality handled by Zoom button to some other button as well ? One of the 2 Back buttons would be a good choice. (Roamio)


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL, noobs. You have to get zen with the Tivo Way (tm), in which Left is always Exit.


----------

